# Neighbor's cat coming in the cat door



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Over the last month or so, my neighbor's cat Theo decided he'd rather live with me. He has gradually/tentatively explored my place via the cat door. 

My four male cats like him. They are used to socializing with him outdoors since he was a kitten and have accepted that he now comes in occasionally. 

I mentioned to my neighbor that his cat slept in a corner of my living room the other night when it was 25 degrees. He said, "I wish he would come in, but he hates the dog." 

My neighbor got a puppy July 1. Theo has never been back inside since. 

He does feed leave food for the cat -twice a day outside - but has no other contact with him. 

The situation is OK for now. I don't feed him but I did make a bed for him in a corner and he is there every night. He enjoys being talked to and petted.

Kind of strange, though, don't you think?


----------



## Meker (Nov 8, 2010)

I think it's kind of funny, and your sweet to allow him to come in as he pleases. At least the neighbor didn't shut him in the house and make him try to get along with the dog on different terms. 
I just hope your neighbor keeps on setting out food for him, other wise I'd start to worry.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

> My four male cats like him.


I do believe you have five male cats now. :grin:

Your neighbor is heartless.


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

well, sounds to me like this kitty went out and found himself a new home  (well, somewhere down the road... doesnt it?? lol)


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

marie73 said:


> I do believe you have five male cats now. :grin:


Ha ha. It does look like that, but financially I can't take on any more cats. It costs nothing to give him shelter, though. 

My neighbor took such good care of Theo until he got the dog. But Theo actually is better off than the pup, which spends 8-11 hours a day home alone in a cage. 

People with no time for pets shouldn't own them.


----------



## crazycatlady88 (Sep 25, 2010)

Greenport ferals said:


> People with no time for pets shouldn't own them.


I know how you feel. My mother in law is like that only with money. She has two dogs and three cats and moochs money off of people to feed them. I went in once and she hadnt had money for litter, the whole place smelled like urine.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

*Maybe...*

you guys can reach an agreement where the neighbor gives you the food or something along those lines. But, at some point, this may become a problem if the food is not always there.

I wish you luck. Yes, you are sweet for accepting the cat as an honorary family member, but it's best to get some form of concensus of what is to happen down the line upfront so there won't be any hurt feelings or misundertandings later on...just my two cents 

If you can't afford to take on another cat, this will impact kitties future if the neighbor decides to stop feeding it or becomes comfortable with the fact that you are now taking care of the cat and by actions it is now your cat or something along those lines.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

dweamgoil said:


> you guys can reach an agreement where the neighbor gives you the food or something along those lines. But, at some point, this may become a problem if the food is not always there.
> 
> I wish you luck. Yes, you are sweet for accepting the cat as an honorary family member, but it's best to get some form of concensus of what is to happen down the line upfront so there won't be any hurt feelings or misundertandings later on...just my two cents
> 
> If you can't afford to take on another cat, this will impact kitties future if the neighbor decides to stop feeding it or becomes comfortable with the fact that you are now taking care of the cat and by actions it is now your cat or something along those lines.


Very good points. No good deed goes unpunished, as they say. 

Ideally, I want my neighbor to take responsibility for Theo, help socialize him with the dog and get him comfortable living and sleeping in his own house again. 
This winter will be telling, as it's too cold in upstate NY for my neighbor to expect his cat to stay out. Since the dog is in a cage all day, why not let Theo in? 
I think I will tactfully ask my neighbor something along those lines. 

But now I do see that when I allow Theo to come in, it only prolongs my neighbor's avoidance of socializing the dog and cat, which is at the crux of the problem. 
In any case - my cats need the cat door, and it would be tough to keep just Theo out.


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Sometimes Cats pick their owners - sounds like he likes you and your cats!


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

Greenport ferals said:


> Ha ha. It does look like that, but financially I can't take on any more cats. It costs nothing to give him shelter, though.
> 
> My neighbor took such good care of Theo until he got the dog. But Theo actually is better off than the pup, which spends 8-11 hours a day home alone in a cage.
> 
> People with no time for pets shouldn't own them.


i hate when people do that. I understand containing for training purposes, but, block off a room or 2 with baby gates or something. in a crate may as well be in a shelter. Animals should never be caged unless theyre on their way to the vet or back home, if you ask me. If they like the cage, at least leave the door open for the option of leaving it.

I know people who used to own 2 dogs. but owning is as far as it went. the cats were scared of them, so besides outside for 30 seconds to pee, they lived alone in the basement in side by side cages. Not a life for a big dog that wants to run.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

*Sounds like....*

a life long prison sentence.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Yes, the dog. That's another issue.
It's a lovely dog.
I asked my neighbor if he would like me to walk it while he was at work (for free - good exercise for us both.)
I walk another neighbor's Australian cattle dog, and he knew that.
But he said no.
"He has to learn to wait." 

Some dog people swear by those cages, but I just think it's cruel, especially for 8-11 hours.

I am hopeful, though, that my neighbor will reconcile the cat and dog and the cat will move back in with him.


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

It is cruel to leave the dog for more than 8hrs. I think the longest recommended time is 6-8 hrs. They really should have a dog walker come mid-day. My parents work but there is usually someone home until 8-9am and then my sisters come home from school by 3pm. 

This was the reason I got my cats instead of a dog. I really wasn't a cat person until I got my Teddy. I didn't think I could have cats because of my allergies. (yay for Bengals!) At least cats have a litter box and free reign of the house.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

I am not a big fan of caging animals like that. I had a pair of rabbits at one point and we had basically formed a pen made out of indoor grass for the flooring, 2 litterboxes inside, and the gates were from a large outdoor dog pen. I could not imagine them being caged all the time. Yes, this took up a lot of space in my kitchen, but it was what was required to keep them healthy and happy. They needed space to run and chase each other and they were much smaller physically than most dogs save for chihuahuas and such, so I can't imagine keeping a larger dog that way. 

If you have to keep it caged all day long, perhaps the amount of space available is not appropriate. If it's a matter of them not destroying your house, maybe this is just an indication that this pet is not for you if you have no time to train it or spend time with it...same goes if you don't want them to poo inside the house because you can't walk them. I don't want to judge anyone...believe me, but it just doesn't make sense to me to keep an animal under such conditions *sigh*.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Agree. It's sad. It's just a great big puppy (Bernese Mt. Dog) and to think of it in its little cage, hour after hour. By 3 pm it's howling and woofing, and depending on the day he still might be in there 3 more hours. Too sad. The things people inflict on animals, even when they're not being deliberately mean. 

My cats are free to roam; they're happy, healthy and balanced.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

*Update*

Good news. My neighbr unexpectedly asked me to walk his dog for the first time this week. I took him for a nice long walk around noon. He is lovely and obedient and boy, did he enjoy himself. Me too. 

My neighbor thanked me and asked if I would mind doing it again sometime when he had to work late. I volunteered to do it every day (I work nights) and he was happy. He offered to compensate me and we worked something out barter-wise. 

And - I saw for myself that the dog gets along just fine with the cat. It's Theo who doesn't care for the dog. I suspected this because all my cats let the dog walk right by them on the porch without getting upset. 

I told my neighbor that Theo was coming through the cat door to sleep in a corner of my living room; that I wasn't trying to adopt him, but it would be hard to keep him out. He laughed and said, "I'm trying to get him to come in. I don't want him to be cold." 

Here is Theo:


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Greenport ferals said:


> But he said no.
> "He has to learn to wait."


Wait for what? A decent owner?

I'm a firm believer in crate training for dogs but not abusing the use of a crate. Especially if a neighbor offered to walk the dog during the day for free. That's just stupid.



Greenport ferals said:


> Good news. My neighbr unexpectedly asked me to walk his dog for the first time this week.


Lololol. He probably got tired of cleaning a dirty crate.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

*Glad to Hear it All Worked Out so Nicely...*

Theo is one handsome fella!


----------



## Meker (Nov 8, 2010)

Aww, I'm glad he's letting you walk the dog during the day. It seems he's not such a bad guy after all.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Theo is a handsome man. I have to agree that it sounds like your neighbor isn't a bad person afterall- don't you just love happy endings?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Great update!!


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

This story wouldn't be complete without a photo of my new best bud. We go for walks every weekday from noon-1pm. 

I'm a cat person and can't ever imagine actually wanting to own a dog, but have to admit - this guy is sweet.


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

Is he a border collie/mix? He's cute.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Looks a Bernese Mountain Dog (a young one). Or maybe a Greater Swiss.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Yes, a 7-month-old Bernese Mt. dog. 
He's a goofball, but very well-mannered for a pup. Walks beside me on his leash and obeys commands.


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

hes too cute!!! lol


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

He's gonna be a BIG boy.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Aug 13, 2010)

Eleven hours a day is pretty extreme, but to say that people who crate their dogs while they're out or at work is abusive is a little absurd. And to say that those people shouldn't have dogs is pretty ridiculous... 

I have five dogs. Four of them are crated for about six or seven hours a day when both my boyfriend and I are at work. The crates are their own private spaces that keep them safe and secure when nobody is home to supervise. The crates are never used as punishment. They are sometimes fed in their crates and they willingly enter when I ask them to, regardless of whether or not there is food present. 

We have four cats and five dogs (a couple of which can get a little testy with each other). To leave them all out together unattended would not only be irresponsible, but a tragic accident waiting to happen. 

And you know what most dogs that are well accustomed to their crates do while they're in there? They sleep. I just learned from a vet tech and soon to be trainer/behaviorist that dogs require somewhere around 17-20 hours of sleep a day. If I stay home sick or have a vacation day and my dogs are out with me during the time that they'd otherwise be crated, guess what they're doing? Yup. Sleeping. 

If a dog is appropriately exercised and mentally stimulated, why is crating cruel? I agree that the crate should not be abused, don't get me wrong. But responsibly using it as a tool and safety zone for reasonable periods of time? Where's the cruelty in that? I generally find that people who share this sentiment don't have experience with dogs of their own/aren't "dog people" or humanize them entirely too much.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

He is adorable!! I'm glad that you have a new walking buddy.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Aug 13, 2010)

Okay, so I did the math... Nobody is home here from 10-10:30 until about 3:00, so it's more like 5 hours, but on rare occasion that I have to work late and my boyfriend has band practice after work on the same day, it's more like 7 hours. 

By the way, all of my dogs were adopted and three were last minute pulls from high-kill shelters. So, they may as well be in a shelter? (or whatever that comment was) Really??

My sincere apologies for the hijack. It's just that some of these comments really upset and offended me and I felt the need to express that not nearly everyone who crates is some abusive monster who doesn't have any business having a dog. 

I'm glad your neighbor asked you to walk his pup, what an adorable fella. Hopefully you're able to work something out with the kitty.


----------



## Annie99 (Oct 7, 2010)

dweamgoil said:


> you guys can reach an agreement where the neighbor gives you the food or something along those lines. But, at some point, this may become a problem if the food is not always there.
> 
> I wish you luck. Yes, you are sweet for accepting the cat as an honorary family member, but it's best to get some form of concensus of what is to happen down the line upfront so there won't be any hurt feelings or misundertandings later on...just my two cents
> 
> If you can't afford to take on another cat, this will impact kitties future if the neighbor decides to stop feeding it or becomes comfortable with the fact that you are now taking care of the cat and by actions it is now your cat or something along those lines.


I'm still reading this thread and agree 100% with these comments.


----------



## Annie99 (Oct 7, 2010)

I've read the whole thread and while it is good that you are looking after his dog I still think this is an unsatisfactory arrangement.

The dog is the neighbours responsibility. What if you or he moves? Will he expect the new neighbour to do the same. Or will poor dog then get no exercise.

I made the mistake of helping out a lazy neighbour and he turned very nasty when I could not do it any more (after he dumped his dog on me for 6 weeks when he went overseas).

I think you are a great person and good on you but I would try to get the neighbour to take responsibilty for HIS dog.

Also other comment about crating - sorry i think it is cruel and horrible.

As for them sleeping??? What else can they do in a crate???


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Aug 13, 2010)

Annie99 said:


> I've read the whole thread and while it is good that you are looking after his dog I still think this is an unsatisfactory arrangement.
> 
> The dog is the neighbours responsibility. What if you or he moves? Will he expect the new neighbour to do the same. Or will poor dog then get no exercise.
> 
> ...



Well, gee, if they were that distressed by my horrible, cruel actions I imagine they'd be barking and screaming their heads off, trying to chew and paw their way out.

:roll: give me a break.


----------



## Annie99 (Oct 7, 2010)

RachelsaurusRexu

Crating I am sure is illegal here in Australia. Sorry you don't like what I say.

I did some googling and I found the article which I have linked. Even those that say it is OK, say only for a few hours per day.

You may mean well, I just think some people take on too many animals for their lifestyles. I do not have dogs as they DO require more time and attention than cats, even though I love them very much

Debate: Is crating your dog cruel? - Helium


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

71% of respondents in this article say that crating isn't cruel.

Let's be respectful of each other, please.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Aug 13, 2010)

Annie99 said:


> RachelsaurusRexu
> 
> Crating I am sure is illegal here in Australia. Sorry you don't like what I say.
> 
> ...


A) No worries, your opinion holds no merit with me. 

B) I don't live in Australia and it sounds as though you're unsure whether or not it's actually illegal, not that it matters to me. 

C) You know nothing, zero, zilch, zip about my lifestyle. 

D) Like I said in a previous post, people who feel so strongly about being anti-crate generally DO NOT have personal experience with having a dog. How can you bash something you know absolutely nothing about?

It's pointless for me to argue any further with such blatant ignorance, so I'm done here.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm sure that it would be easy to find an equal amount of articles for pro and con on crating. 

I actually DON"T believe it's illegal in Australia. I did a lot of searching and could find no law against it.

Proper crating is not locking a dog in a prison for long days with no interaction. Proper crating is a safe 'Den' for your dog while you are at work/unable to watch it. With proper socialization, stimulation, and exercise there is no harm done to the animal. 

My family has raised Duel Champion (Field and Show) Vizslas for 54 years (when my father brought some of the first Vizslas with him from Hungary when he immigrated) and all puppies are crate trained. All dogs we've crate trained love their crates and and once adults are responsible in the house have no need for them but we still keep 3 or 4 crates open in the entryway because often they just like to climb in and sleep. It's considered THEIR space. I was taught at a young age never to bother a dog in a crate. It's where they can go to get away from kiddy kisses and ear pulling and tail tugging and other dogs/puppies trying to play. 

A crate isn't just a horrifying dark place to be locked. Dogs should be given toys/chewies/Kongs to amuse them and a small water bowl hung from the door to drink if wanted. 

I agree with Rachel, if someone has no personal experience then they need to do more than just read one side of an issue and make a judgement.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

I saw this coming, and so did many here who posted earlier in this thread. 

It's now bitter cold winter and my neighbor leaves his two cats (Theo and Macy) out all night. He only sporadically buys cat chow for them. Once in a while when I walk his dog I see a small bag of the cheapest generic stuff from the dollar store on his counter. Lately, he hasn't had any on hand at all. 

Yesterday there was, instead, something that looked like a raw Italian sausage in a bowl outside the door. 

When I came home from work last night at 10 pm I put all my cats out one last time before bed. It was about 10 degrees and they all came back pretty quick. As I was about to shut the door I heard a cry from under the porch - Theo. I called him in. Macy appeared too but she is too skittish to come in with my bunch.

I left her food and water, which she devoured. Poor cats. They deserve a better owner. It is no use taking this issue up with my neighbor again. I will do what I can so they don't suffer. It takes so little, really. 

No surprise at this development, none at all.


----------



## Goldtanker (Jan 9, 2011)

So last year, as winter was winding down, this guy (possum, not the deer) made his way into the garage and started helping himself to the food left out for Midnight the wild cat. Well, I then found him in Midnight's outside house under the porch. Using my training as a federal agent, I scooped up the house, put it in the truck, and proceeded to implement a "possum relocation program" by bringing him to a swampy area a few miles away ( I live out in the country, so this would be a good habitat for the possum). It's all about "turf".


----------

